

Ask HN: why did the box.com promotion disappear from HN - Maven911

Hi,<p>I am curious why that link that was submitted on HN for 50 gigs free disappeared from HN.
I feel it was something useful for many of us.<p>Are promotions in violation of the rules of conduct ?
======
dz0ny
It was sponsored by Dell, for Dell customers :)

signup/o/dell_50gb_give_get

------
johng
I'm curious about this myself. My paranoid side says because it competes with
Dropbox. My sane side says that its still just an advert... but a useful one,
since I signed up for box to get it.

------
benologist
It really only takes one or two people to flag you to fall down to page 2
after which it is almost impossibly hard to get back onto page 1.

There may be no obvious reason you get flagged.

------
Danieru
It only takes a few flags to kill a fresh submission. Anything referral or
similar is doing to have a high flag risk.

It may not be a rule violation but HN is supposed to be self moderating. Up
and down votes help garner a consensus over encouraged behaviour.

Doing a bit further are flags. I can well see people flagging a promotional
code. I and many others come to HN for the discussion and we would be very
disappointed if HN become a coupon hub.

------
amyunus
Disappeared? I still can find it here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5208009>

~~~
Maven911
Yeah it came back now

------
jschuur
Was someone's referral code embedded in the link?

------
thoughtcriminal
It seemed like a great offer, so I snagged it. Dropbox has been a bit sketchy
for me lately, so I'm ready to consider alternatives.

